# fake Texas Holey rock



## Gillsby (Nov 6, 2011)

http://www.yourfishstuff.com/products/Holey-Rocks.html

anyone tried this compared to real thing?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I thought about this as well. If you do get some let me know what you think. Maybe you can just order one of the small cheaper ones to see what they look like?


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Well it is not compared to the real thing at all.

The real thing is a Limestone people use to buffer tanks, often by passing water over the rock and its large surface area due to the honey comb structure allows the carbonate to be erroded away. Or in Tanks that need to be 7 ph these rocks will raise the ph every time the tank starts to become acidic.

The fake rock there is just another object in the tank for fish to hide in etc... it doesn't do anything like the real thing other then look similar. If you are after looks only and not the other qualities, then this would be perfect for the reasons they say .. its light and looks similar.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Nodalizer said:


> Well it is not compared to the real thing at all.
> 
> The real thing is a Limestone people use to buffer tanks, often by passing water over the rock and its large surface area due to the honey comb structure allows the carbonate to be erroded away. Or in Tanks that need to be 7 ph these rocks will raise the ph every time the tank starts to become acidic.
> 
> The fake rock there is just another object in the tank for fish to hide in etc... it doesn't do anything like the real thing other then look similar. If you are after looks only and not the other qualities, then this would be perfect for the reasons they say .. its light and looks similar.


Looks are all I wonder be after. It would be nice to have an extra buffer but my aragonite does this well. Real holey rock is just unbelievably expensive at the LFS. The markup is outrageous.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

If thats the case I owuld go for it.

Any fake rock will look natural in under a week when the algae begins to make it look natural.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

It has always seemed too high for me around here. Even though there is a fair amount around here, it sells very high. Then I went looking around and collecting some and found part of the reason for the price. It takes a real hoss to go out far enough to get to a point that 75 other people have not been, find a bunch of rock and haul it back to a vehicle. Under the right conditions, like owning land and having a four-wheel, it might be better. Then all you have to do is dig it out of the ground, take it back, soak and wash it, haul it to the store and let them sell it. Somewhere along the line lots of people decide not to do that again!

Lest you miss a major point----- picking up rock is not all that much fun!!! :roll:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

PfunMo said:


> It has always seemed too high for me around here. Even though there is a fair amount around here, it sells very high. Then I went looking around and collecting some and found part of the reason for the price. It takes a real hoss to go out far enough to get to a point that 75 other people have not been, find a bunch of rock and haul it back to a vehicle. Under the right conditions, like owning land and having a four-wheel, it might be better. Then all you have to do is dig it out of the ground, take it back, soak and wash it, haul it to the store and let them sell it. Somewhere along the line lots of people decide not to do that again!
> 
> Lest you miss a major point----- picking up rock is not all that much fun!!! :roll:


If I could get it for free and sell it for $5lb then I would do it on the weekend for extra $ provided enough demand.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

But the problem is that the guy picking it up doesn't get anywhere near $5 a pound. Most likely he gets a dollar or so but then also has to pay the owner of the land. After working around to get the stuff ready, it just doesn't pay as well as it sounds like it would. People are really funny when we buy things. If it comes from a store, we will pay the price but if we are buying from the guy who sweats blood to drag the stuff in, we often balk at the price. I've got a rock that must weight nearly twenty pounds and offered it to a guy who was buying other stuff and he offered two dollars! I had told him I found it while searching for driftwood and so he thought it was free! That's why it is still in my garage floor.


----------

